# an die karlsruher Camelioniten



## eL (22. November 2006)

nach reiflicher überlegung und abwägung aller vor und nachteile bin ich zu dem entschluss gekommen mir vieleicht auch son cameleon zuzulegen.

leider ist in größe L das steuerrohr etwas zu lang für meine gabel. deshalb frag ich mich ob es nicht auch eine M tut.

da hier mindest 3 von der sorte rumfahren frag ich mich ob man nicht am sonntach inner pfalz bei ner lockeren ausfahrt die fahreigenschaften mal ergründen könnte.

und sieht eigentlich rot besser aus als blau?

also strohkugel dave und micha meldet euch mal!!!

eL


----------



## mjA (22. November 2006)

ich bin für ROT !!! 

Pfalz Sonntag: Ich bin Fr/Sam in Ludwigsburg..weiß noch ned ob ich bis Sonntag bleibe. Wenn ich Samstag Nachmittag/Abend hier nichts schreibe wirds nix.Wenn doch schreib doch schon mal Uhrzeit/Treffpunkt, damit ich mich eventuell drauf einstellen kann. (lockere Ausfahrt )

Ich hab ne M beim Rahmen und komm super mit klar. Falls wir fahren kannste ja gerne probieren.

Bis denne,

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (23. November 2006)

sowas in der art wollt ich hören.

sonntach 1000 mühlburg am fastfoodér


----------



## dave (23. November 2006)

sorry eL, harry und ich fahren mit größe L!
bei mir ist's auch knapp mit dem gabelschaft.


----------



## eL (23. November 2006)

kannst du mal messen?
oberrohrlänge effektiv
tretlagerhöhe 


vieleicht muss ich dann doch das cannondale rippen.

man ich bin noch so unentschlossen


----------



## mjA (23. November 2006)

eL schrieb:


> sowas in der art wollt ich hören.
> 
> sonntach 1000 mühlburg am fastfoodér



ok, ich meld mich bei dir wenn ich kann...schreib mir mal ne pm wo des mühlburg / fastfooder is..kein plan..


----------



## rohstrugel (23. November 2006)

eL schrieb:


> kannst du mal messen?
> oberrohrlänge effektiv
> tretlagerhöhe
> 
> ...


Hi eL,
Steuerrohr hat bei mir ca. 13cm Länge.
Mit meinem Acros-Steuersatz dürfte ein Gabelschaft mit 20cm noch passen.

Oberrohr Mitte Steuerrohr Oberkante waagrecht bis Mitte Sattelstütze ca. 58,5cm
Tretlager Mitte bis Boden ca. 31.5cm
Verbaut ist eine Pike, gemessen mit vollem Federweg

Hab Dir aber noch ne PM geschrieben.


----------



## eL (23. November 2006)

oberrohrläge passt!! hab ich am cd auch


mja den fastfoodladen in karlsruhe mühlburg wirst du doch wohl kennen!!!


----------



## Don Stefano (24. November 2006)

eL schrieb:


> oberrohrläge passt!! hab ich am cd auch


Da is doch gar kein richtiges Oberrohr dran.


----------



## eL (24. November 2006)

stefan du verräter!!!! des hätt doch keine gemerkt wenn du es nicht hier der weltöffentlichkeit verraten hättest


----------



## mjA (25. November 2006)

hi el, kann morgen ned. sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (4. Dezember 2006)

kann man das camel auch mit ner rohloff fahren?

harry wie sieht es dies we aus? bekommst frei?
ich würd mir ja ein tag radeln gönnen. ob so oder sa is mir worscht


----------



## rohstrugel (4. Dezember 2006)

eL schrieb:


> kann man das camel auch mit ner rohloff fahren?
> 
> harry wie sieht es dies we aus? bekommst frei?
> ich würd mir ja ein tag radeln gönnen. ob so oder sa is mir worscht


Hi eL,
Das Chameleon geht wie ich denke auch mit Rohloff. Man kann es z.B. ja auch 
mit 2erlei Ausfallenden bekommen (auch SS).
Am So wollte ich morgens biken gehen (mit dave u. ev. stefan u. ...).
Hab aber leider (vor nicht allzulanger Zeit) noch einen Termin aufs Auge gedrückt bekommen (von meinem Harem) 
Bist du am Fr beim DVD-looking dabei? Dann könnten wir dort einen Termin planen, oder wenn ja auch noch eine Fahrgemeinschaft gründen.
Strebe jedenfalls am WE eine Biketour an. Wenn nicht am So dann am Sa (und mein SC-Angebot gilt noch ).
Irgend wann müssen wir doch mal gemeinsam ein paar Goldstadttrails rocken .Werde Dich jedenfalls noch per PM oder Handy informieren.


----------



## eL (5. Dezember 2006)

DVD ? wenn ihr gina 4 da habt dann gerne! aber wenn es nur fahradfahrfilme sind dann kümmer ich mich lieber um meine Lichtproducktion!! sonst bekomm ich noch besuch von boris und igor 

zum radeln käm ich natürlich gern ma mit weis nur nicht was mein CD zu sovielen heiligen kreuzen sagt  

eL


----------



## Levty (5. Dezember 2006)

eL schrieb:


> zum radeln käm ich natürlich gern ma mit weis nur nicht was mein CD zu sovielen heiligen kreuzen sagt
> 
> eL



Es lässt sich ja kaum von einem Rotwild abschrecken, also werden ein paar Chameleons es auch nicht schaffen ;D


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Dezember 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Das Chameleon geht wie ich denke auch mit Rohloff. Man kann es z.B. ja auch mit 2erlei Ausfallenden bekommen (auch SS).


Ist aber nicht wirklich eine gute Lösung. Eine Scheibenbremse mit Rohloff benötigt verschiebbare Ausfallenden, mit denen der Bremssattel verschoben werden kann, einen Excenter im Tretlager, wie es der Nils hat oder eben wieder einen Kettenspanner. Das ist der Grund, warum ich vom Chameleon wieder abgekommen bin.


rohstrugel schrieb:


> Am So wollte ich morgens biken gehen (mit dave u. ev. stefan u. ...).


So? Heisst das du gehst biken oder nicht?



eL schrieb:


> wenn ihr gina 4 da habt dann gerne!
> ...
> aber wenn es nur fahradfahrfilme sind dann kümmer ich mich lieber um meine Lichtproducktion!! sonst bekomm ich noch besuch von boris und igor


Ach, ich dachte du schaust sonst eher die Filme vom Franz Marischka. Gina 1 bis 4 habe ich da.  Außerdem noch ein paar weitere Highlights - die schicke ich aber lieber per PM. 
Die beiden Jungs kannst du gerne an mich verweisen. Mit denen hab ich schon ein paar Wodka getrunken und seither sind wir die besten Freunde. 



eL schrieb:


> zum radeln käm ich natürlich gern ma mit weis nur nicht was mein CD zu sovielen heiligen kreuzen sagt.


Nach Wildbad?


----------



## eL (5. Dezember 2006)

ihr fahrt am we in wildbad??? kantenklatschen???

na ich weis nich. lambertzkreuz wär mir lieber


eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (5. Dezember 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> So? Heisst das du gehst biken oder nicht?


Werde so wies aussieht biken gehen, und ein paar Trails im Würmtal unter die Stollen nehmen.
Aber nur am Samstag ... Sonntags geht leider nicht (Obwohl ich schon gern mit nach Wildbad wäre).
Vieleicht hat ausser unserem Bärlinär sonst noch jemand Lust auf PF-Trails.
Kann man ja beim Gina-Abend besprechen.


----------



## eL (10. März 2007)

wo ist den jetzt der unterschied zwischen dem 2005er chameleon und dem 2007er
mal abgesehen davon das der 2007er rahmen gleich 700 yuros kosten soll.

el


----------



## bluesky (10. März 2007)

mensch eL die machen das wie rocky .. nix neues und jedes jahr nen hunni draufschalgen dann wird man schneller kultig


----------



## rohstrugel (10. März 2007)

Hi eL,
schau mal beim Mister Bike in PF rein. Der hat grad 2 Chameleons im Laden stehen. Ein altes (dürfte noch vor 2005 sein) und ein neues (in M). Da kannst du vor Ort die Unterschiede sehen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, liegt der Preis für den neuen Rahmen unter 650 Eusen.


----------



## eL (10. März 2007)

ja so ungefär dacht ich auch

das 2005er ist nicht für die gaanz langen gabeln freigegeben.
das was der herr fahrad da stehn hat ist eins noch ohne scheibenbremsaufnahme in "M" und so komisch silberfarbend. anscheinend eins der ersten überhaupt
von dem andern weis ich ja noch garnüscht.

ick jeh ma kicken die woche ;-)


----------



## Cook (11. März 2007)

Mensch eL, das Cameleon ist ja ein Haarteil! Oder sehe ich das falsch?
(Habe die Bildchen auf Rohstugels HP gesichtet).
Da keimt doch zart die Hoffnung, dich 2007 wieder öfters im Schwarzwald anzutreffen und nicht etwa beim rumhüpfen in irgendwelchen fremden Gegenden...


----------



## Don Stefano (11. März 2007)

Cook schrieb:


> Da keimt doch zart die Hoffnung ...


Vergiss es, der eL is dem Freeride mit Haut und Haaren verfallen, der wird auch mit nem Lizard nur noch in de Palz rocken wollen.


----------



## Triple F (12. März 2007)

Aus gegebenen Anlass...
Gibt´s vernünftige Alternativen zum Chameleon?

Stefan, wolltest du nicht mal ein Zonenschein  ?
Bei mir wird´s -_Achtung: Ansage_- definitiv ein neues Bike geben. Hardtail bevorzugt. Am besten natürlich ein NICOALI Argon FR, aber das ist mir wohl einen Tick zu teuer


----------



## lelebebbel (12. März 2007)

Triple F schrieb:


> Aus gegebenen Anlass...
> Gibt´s vernünftige Alternativen zum Chameleon?



In diesem Lokalforum? Auf keinen Fall! Wenn du allerdings gleichzeitig irgendwo anders hinziehst kannste dir zb. auch das Rocky Flow mal anschauen, das hätte den Vorteil dass du dein Benutzerprofil nich ändern müsstest. 
Oder ein Orange Subzero. Transition Vagrant. OnOne 456.

Ich könnte dir auch mein gebrauchtes DMR Switchback anbieten, das wurde modifiziert für extrem lange Gabeln!


----------



## eL (12. März 2007)

oder auch ein prince albert http://www.dialledbikes.com/products/mtb/princealbert.html

ist ne alternative zum onone 456 und kostet die gleichen 75 versand da auch aus tommyland.

da die eisenzäune allesamt nen kilo schwehrer sind als die Aludosen gibt es eigentlich KEINE rationale alternative zum santacruz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (12. März 2007)

pffffft ... alu kann ja jeder:

mein 456:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342682/cat/500/ppuser/4149

das subzero wäre natürlich wirklich GEIL


----------



## Don Stefano (12. März 2007)

Triple F schrieb:


> Stefan, wolltest du nicht mal ein Zonenschein  ?


Ja, will ich immer noch. Nach dem letzten Angebot von Bikeparts-online fehlt mir immer noch ca. ein Kiloeuro für die Rohloff.

Das hier dürfte auch einiges aushalten. Ist aber mit 2,5 kg nicht ganz so leicht wie die anderen Rahmen.


 
Da musste halt schauen, ob du mit den zwei angebotenen Größen von der Geo her zurecht kommst.


----------



## Froschel (12. März 2007)

Triple F schrieb:


> Aus gegebenen Anlass...
> Gibt´s vernünftige Alternativen zum Chameleon?
> 
> Stefan, wolltest du nicht mal ein Zonenschein  ?
> Bei mir wird´s -_Achtung: Ansage_- definitiv ein neues Bike geben. Hardtail bevorzugt. Am besten natürlich ein NICOALI Argon FR, aber das ist mir wohl einen Tick zu teuer



wie wärs denn mit dem kona Hoss:






Rahmen gibts echt günstig, Geometrie passt mit ner 130 Gabel auch ganz gut, und aushalten wird er auch einiges. Rahmengewicht 2,2 Kg in 18".
Hab den Rahmen grad selber bei ebay gekrallt, Neu mit Rechnung für 150 Euro  
Nur für fette Downhillschlappen isser nix, Big Betty soll aber angeblich draufgehen

-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (12. März 2007)

Froschel schrieb:


> Hab den Rahmen grad selber bei ebay gekrallt, Neu mit Rechnung für 150 Euro


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Willst du da die Teile vom Stinky dranschrauben oder gibt's noch mehr neue Teile (evtl. Bremse )?


Froschel schrieb:


> Nur für fette Downhillschlappen isser nix, Big Betty soll aber angeblich draufgehen


Wer fährt denn fettere Reifen als Big Betty?  
Selbst Minion oder Highroller in 2.5 sind schmäler. Ich glaube die Zeiten von 2,7er Nokians sind vorbei, oder?


----------



## Froschel (12. März 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Willst du da die Teile vom Stinky dranschrauben oder gibt's noch mehr neue Teile (evtl. Bremse )?
> Wer fährt denn fettere Reifen als Big Betty?
> Selbst Minion oder Highroller in 2.5 sind schmäler. Ich glaube die Zeiten von 2,7er Nokians sind vorbei, oder?



Da werden alle Teile vom Stinky rangeschraubt soll ja ein Lowbudgetbike bleiben  und meine 7Jahre alte Louise muss schon bleiben  
Bei meinem dauermieserablem Trainingsstand wird mir so langsam das Sinky mit seinen fast 17,5 Kg zu schwer   schade ist sonst halt echt ein sehr klasse Fahrrad.


-_-


----------



## eL (12. März 2007)

habe gesehen das es von on one jetzt schon das "567" gibt  
da passt dann ne 66 rein.

bluesky wie lief das denn mit dem import von onone? und was hat das 456 dann am ende gekostet?

alles in allem kommt aber trotzdem keins der bereits genannten an das chameleon ran.

nur bei der frabe bin ich noch unschlüssig.


----------



## bluesky (12. März 2007)

problemlos also nix zoll oder so da ja eu  .. kam wie n normales paket hier an
hat ca. 3 wochen gedauert alles in allem habe ich mit der thomson ca. 400 euro bezahlt ... also rahmen so 300 euro .. thomson + klemme so 70 euro + 30 euro shipping ... 

denke das ist okay .. der rahmen ist wirlich schön .. zwar nicht leicht aber das is mir nicht so wichtig


----------



## eL (12. März 2007)

ick kann deine preise nicht nachvollziehen.

der rahmen sollte letztes jahr schon 300 pfund kosten und der versand nach D ganze 75 â¬

deshalb hab ich seinerzeit davon abgesehen bei den tommys zu kaufen.

verwirrt.....

eL


----------



## Triple F (12. März 2007)

Also über die Preise in der Bike-Szene wundere ich mich schon lang nimmer   !

Aber erstmal Danke für den Input! Das Identiti wäre echt eine Alternative (müßte aber die Abmessungen noch überprüfen). Da ich aber lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen will und im Fall des Falles dem Händler (und nicht irgendwie einem UK-Shop oder dem Importeur) in den Arsch treten will, müßte ich mich erst noch schlau machen.
Das Hoss stand bei mir ´04 (?) auf dem Plan, aber da gab´s dass DeeLux nur in kackbraun.

Danke für dein DMR, Lelle, aber... 

Momentan sieht´s wohl eher so aus, als dass ich mir ein Chameleon in der Farbe *WEISS *und Größe L kaufen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (13. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ick kann deine preise nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> der rahmen sollte letztes jahr schon 300 pfund kosten und der versand nach D ganze 75 
> 
> ...




siehe screenshots im anhang ... keinen schimmer wo du kaufst aber auf der website kost der rahmen derzeit 199 Pfund ... shipping 32 pfund ... wenn ich das grob umrechne bin ich bei 300 euro für den rahmen und ca. 47 für den versand ... ich habe für den versand allerdings weniger bezahlt (nette email an die dame von planet x) ...


----------



## eL (13. März 2007)

tja berndte denn musste aber ersma ein finden der dir nen weiÃes in L verkauft.
sind nur noch 5 blaue am lager.
hÃ¤ndler vor ort halte ich auch als seeehr vorteilhaft.

oder du kaufst gaanz dekadent nen 07er fÃ¼r ca 700 eusen.

bluesky du hast in D bei irgendeinem shop gekauft? wen ja welchen?
ich hatte im november auf der page geschaut und da war es noch nichteinmal lieferbar. sollte 230 pfund kosten und der versand nach D stolze 75â¬ direkt ab werk on one.

nunja das ist jetz auch egal.

eL


----------



## bluesky (13. März 2007)

eL ich hab direkt bei onone in UK gekauft ... schau auf die website


----------



## eL (13. März 2007)

ja dann  
dann haben die mich beschwindelt im november letzten jahres.


----------



## Triple F (13. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ja dann
> dann haben die mich beschwindelt im november letzten jahres.



Mit dir kann man´s ja machen, eL 

Ja, wahrscheinlich werde sie mich wieder vertrösten wie ´05  : Im September bestellt, im Februar als Alternative den Rahmen in orange und M geliefert. Da war ich schon kurz davor, die Seelsorgernummer in Lübbrechtsen anzurufen


----------



## eL (13. März 2007)

Triple F schrieb:


> Mit dir kann man´s ja machen, eL



nein können sie nicht!
aber das wissen sie noch nicht  

wenn jetzt nix mehr schiefgeht dann.... is ab samstag "New Bitch in Wood"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (13. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> nein können sie nicht!
> aber das wissen sie noch nicht
> 
> wenn jetzt nix mehr schiefgeht dann.... is ab samstag "New Bitch in Wood"



Hoffentlich in Weiss . Dann können wir wie Harry&Dave im Partnerlook durch die Wälder ziehen... hach...


----------



## eL (13. März 2007)

sag mal liest du auch was ich schreibe???

nur noch 5 in blau lieferbar bei größe L

also 3 mal blau und eins rot hier im Northerlightsoutback

ich hätt ja gern eins in rot genommen.....aber jetz auch ejal


----------



## Triple F (13. März 2007)

Ich les´deine Zeilen schon, aber es soll ja noch weitere SC-Quellen geben .


----------



## eL (14. März 2007)

meine iss hier vor ort ganz ok ;-)
und das blau iss ja nich hässlich sondern schon so weit verbreitet ;-(


----------



## Don Stefano (14. März 2007)

Pass mit dem Steuersatz auf, wenn der zu flach ist, stößt deine Pike ans Unterrohr sobald du einen X-Up versuchst!


----------



## rohstrugel (14. März 2007)

Und beim Tretlager noch aufpassen dass es am breitesten ist. Sonst streift der Umwerfer am Mantel .

Wenn sich unser Flüchtling Lälebäbbl (Bike: im Moment noch nicht mal ein Santa Cruz) auch noch ein Santakruzifix rauslässt, müsste die Welt wieder in Ordnung sein 

@Froschel
auch wenn ein Chameleon biologisch eher zum Froschel  passt ... so ein Konanza ist auch keine schlechte Wahl. Sicherlich gut zu Hopsing


----------



## eL (14. März 2007)

ick wollt den Hope steuersatz nehmen! wie hoch muss denn die untere lagerschale sein um nicht anzuschlagen?

wie lang sollte den die sattelstütze mindestens sein? reicht 400?

und wie ist das mit dem innenlager gemeint? bei holowtech 2 hat man doch garkeine wahl und legt nur die beilagscheiben drunter wenn man eine 68er tretlagerbreite hat.

verwirrt

eL


----------



## rohstrugel (14. März 2007)

Zum Steuersatz gabs mal was unter Schwarzwälder Baustellen (ab Beitrag 566)


rohstrugel schrieb:


> Hi mjA,
> das ist natürlich ärgerlich
> 
> Bei mir siehts so aus.
> ...


400er Stütze müsste reichen. Nimm aber nicht die billigste mit irgendeinem 60er Alu.

Mit Holowtech2 kenn ich mich jetzt nicht so aus. Die XT und LX Lager gabs in verschiedenen Längen (113, 118 u. 121). Wichtig ist halt, dass die Kurbel nicht zu nahe am Rahmen ist. Sonst streift der Umwerfer am Reifen, wenn du vorne das kleine Blatt fährst (bei dickeren Reifen wie z.B. BigBetty).


----------



## eL (15. März 2007)

ahh ja iss klar
steuersatzproblem wird bei mir nicht auftreten da der poploc ein ganz anderer ist (hoff ich)

sattelstütze is die syncros microadjust.... nix billiges (versteht sich ja von selbst)

die hollotechlager haben ja eh schon ne weiter aussen liegende kettenlinie..... sollte also passen


----------



## eL (19. März 2007)

es iss da  
sehr blau
aber dochnich so blau wie harry und dave seins
06er bestellt
07er bekommen
.... so muss jetz schrauben

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (20. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ahh ja iss klar
> steuersatzproblem wird bei mir nicht auftreten da der poploc ein ganz anderer ist (hoff ich)
> 
> sattelstütze is die syncros microadjust.... nix billiges (versteht sich ja von selbst)
> ...



hoffst du ^^

@ don stefano: ich hab hier noch nen the pig für dich ^^ wie kann ich dir den zukommen lassen? (geht leider ned via pm *g*)


----------



## Triple F (20. März 2007)

Glückwunsch, eLsanovic!

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.... Dumm, dass mir das Argon nicht mehr aus dem Kopf geht  ... ich glaub, ich warte noch mit dem Bestellen .oO(inlovew/speedhub)


----------



## eL (20. März 2007)

iss so micha

der hope steuersatz baut schon fast zu hoch für meine VRO kombi und dem bisschen gabelschaft  

ach was heißt hier fast......muss mich nach ner neuen vorbau/lenker combi umschauen. 
vorbau wäre ja klar--->hope nur 40mm klemmhöhe bei 2 schräubchen

aber lenker????

auch musst ich feststellen das meine nokon total verrottet sind. superschlampig galvanisiert.

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (20. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> es iss da
> sehr blau
> aber dochnich so blau wie harry und dave seins
> 06er bestellt
> ...



meins kam auch am Montag!
Es ist nicht wirklich blau, dafür sehr grün, und hinten mit Federung.
Zusammengeschraubt hab ich es auch schon, fotografieren muss ich es noch.


----------



## mjA (20. März 2007)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> meins kam auch am Montag!
> Es ist nicht wirklich blau, dafür sehr grün, und hinten mit Federung.
> Zusammengeschraubt hab ich es auch schon, fotografieren muss ich es noch.



subba bin ich jetzt einziger werksfahrer mit rot ^^


----------



## Don Stefano (20. März 2007)

Ist doch erst ein halbes Jahr her, dass ich dir den geliehen hab. Willst du ihn nicht noch eine Weile behalten?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich ruf dich morgen abend so um 18:00 mal an, Ok?


----------



## mjA (20. März 2007)

18 uhr geht klar! bin da auch @ home.. 18.45 bin ich weg zur musikschule


----------



## Triple F (20. März 2007)

cameLion, ich will Pix sehen! Nur das kann mich davon abhalten, mein Konto ins Unermessliche zuüberziehen!

Schnell!


----------



## eL (20. März 2007)

bleiben sie ruhig!!!!!
watt soll den son argonaut kosten???
man XXX wechsle nicht zur dunklen seite der macht!

lelle was iss es den geworden? nen frosch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (20. März 2007)

Logen, das Argon ist wohl schon ein Eck teurer. Aber nach dem Preisanstiegs des Chameleons ist der Preis fast zu verschmerzen. Außerdem rechne ich in /Garantie-Jahr und da ist Nicolai eben unschlagbar!


----------



## eL (21. März 2007)

nun das santa bekam ich unter 500
und im allgemeinen pflege ich meine bikes nicht zu zerbersten


----------



## eL (3. April 2007)

Artgerechte haltung


----------



## rohstrugel (3. April 2007)

eL, jetzt wird es mal wieder Zeit für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt (sei es in der Pfalz, oder im heimischen Nord-SW). Bin mal gespannt wie dein Cham in der Realität aussieht.


----------



## mjA (3. April 2007)

jo das schreit nach ner werksfahrer-runde


----------



## Don Stefano (4. April 2007)

Ostermontag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (4. April 2007)

In die Pfalz?


----------



## Don Stefano (4. April 2007)

Auf den Hochberg?


----------



## eL (4. April 2007)

seeehr gute idee

einstimmig angenommen


----------

